# working visa with no job experience



## jimbob77 (Oct 17, 2011)

hi there

me and my girlfriend are thinking of moving to singapore next year, she is a teacher and 

will be applying for jobs in the near future and i have the offer of a job there working in 

telesales. i have a degree but no relevant experience in this job, would that prevent me 

from getting a working visa. If so is there a way around this potential problem.

would really appreciate any info

thanks


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

only MOM can tell


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

there is no working visa without an employer, and if your employer can convince MOM, or take you under the apprentice schemes, or .. OJT, ... you could get it ..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

PS: you could attempt to get Dependent pass under the new MOM rules, and get a LOC, to let you work ..


----------



## jimbob77 (Oct 17, 2011)

many thanks
Sure my lady will smile at the thought of me being a dependant


----------



## vincent007 (Oct 18, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> there is no working visa without an employer, and if your employer can convince MOM, or take you under the apprentice schemes, or .. OJT, ... you could get it ..


What abt Personal Employment Pass?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Vincent: are you on a collision course with me ?  

The question is "with no job experience"

Personalised Employment Pass - Before you apply - Ministry of Manpower


----------



## vincent007 (Oct 18, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> Vincent: are you on a collision course with me ?
> 
> The question is "with no job experience"


relax man, how come you feel that way? so sorry if I offended you  
My bad for not reading the whole story  It's just that the Singapore room is sooooo quiet ....


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

no.. you didn't offend me ...  

Just I was getting worried whether you knew something i didn't know ..


----------

